# Karatekid?s ADA 60-P Broken Mountain 4/21/13- Time to Restart



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Karatekid’s ADA 60-P Broken Mountain 4/21/13- Time to Restart*

*Retired*

Last FTS before I tore it down (on pg. 4) 4/21/13









Temporary Tank









The old scape turned into a mess. The dwarf sag took over completely, so here is version 2.0

*Tech Specs:*
*Filter:* Eheim 2213 w/mag drive 2.5 as pump
*Heater:* Hydor 200w Inline heater
*Air:* air pump run inline at night
*Light:* Nova Extreme 2x24w SLR T-5
*Co2:* DIY Regulator
*Stand:* DIY

*Flora/Hardscape*
Eleocharis Vivipara 
Rotala Sp. ‘Green’
Rotala Rotundifolia 
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Seiryu Stone

*Fauna*
15 Ember Tetras 
3 oto 
4 Amano Shrimp


Before









After




































The Glosso looks great! It's growing very fast









Ember Tetras


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful tank and fish


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't wait to see how it looks grown in!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I really like the larger stone. I need to find a similar one ...


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice! Where are your filter pipes? I don't see any in your tank, did you photoshop them out?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys I hope it is a lot better this time around. The main "rock" is actually two rocks, because when I went to AFA last summer that was all I had to work with so I stuck them together. As for the lily pipes I had just cleaned them so they were removed for the photo. 

Yesterday I hooked the mag drive up and my "air reactor" The mag drive is very loud, so I don't know what to do. I think I will have it on a timer to run during the day and then when I'm sleeping have it turn off and the Ehiem pump turn on. Any other suggestions to reduce noise would be appreciated.

As for my "air reactor" I'm going to order the Tetra Whisper 10gal Air pump and Purigen from foster and smith tomorrow. Once I get that I will hook it up so the tank is aerated at night.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Update: 10/21/12

Nothing to note except, I have some surprise equipment coming in.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking good. :smile:


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Update: 10/27/12
I got some of the new equipment today. The "air reactor" works well and has prevented surface scum from forming.




























The pics don't show it but the Rotundifolia is really starting to color up nicely. 


















You can see the glosso is really growing


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone want to see new pics?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

lookin good... glosso is cool im sure your new pix would show it growing even more


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

karatekid14 said:


> Anyone want to see new pics?


Of course!!!  I see you have this tank in a bedroom. Nice. I would love to have a small bedside aquarium


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks good, I love the contrast the ember tetras provide. I also like the removal of the dwarf sag, to me it killed the scale of the tank, and overpowered the stones.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

karatekid14 said:


> Anyone want to see new pics?


Yes, I want to see new pictures. Lots of pictures please!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Update 11/11/12
Things are growing well, I got two new otos, and my intense co2 reg (finally!) I have yet to hook it up but I will post a review when I do. The rotala will color up now that I can really have the co2 going. I also adjusted my EI doses so I will see how that goes.

I got a pre filter because I will be getting some tiger shrimp.






































Amandas tank said:


> Of course!!!  I see you have this tank in a bedroom. Nice. I would love to have a small bedside aquarium














beedee said:


> Looks good, I love the contrast the ember tetras provide. I also like the removal of the dwarf sag, to me it killed the scale of the tank, and overpowered the stones.


Here is a pic before the sag took over, the perspective worked really nice for about... a month









More to come...


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

where did you buy that reg at?


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow cool! I love that the Embers actually "match" the bedding and pull the color from the artwork too  Thats great planning!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Update 12/3/12
So news... erm.. don't buy the regulator I bought. It doesn't work, I have tried everything and no dice. The seller I bought it from returns policy was buyer pays shipping, $50 and it is too late t return it  I am now going to build my own reg I have all the parts except for the clippard solenoid (if anyone is selling I would gladly buy). For the time being I stole my dad's co2 system that is on his keg. Now that thing works! My Rotala are now growing an inch a day with the atomic diffuser. 

I would also like to hear what people think about Do!aqua aquascaping scissors. I have been eyeing them for christmas.

I took these photos last night when I was feeling sort of artsy.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

How many bubbles a sec are you running with the GLA atomizer diffuser and for how many hours a day?

I'm running about 3-5bps (moving kinda fast to count the bubble)for about 7 hours a day to keep my drop checker in light green.
I want a diffuser to diffuser better so I don't need that many bps.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

very nice scape, the ember tetras stand out sooo much, i wish they had them at my lfs


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Tank looks great. I'm about to redo my 60-P, with a very simliar setup. 

A few questions:

1)You're running a 2213 as your filter and separately you're running a Mag 2.5 for your co2 reactor? Do I understand that correctly?From your specs sounded like maybe the 2213 was busted and you were using a Mag 2.5 to push water through it (using the eheim as just a cannister with no eheim pump...which would be a really ingenius solution to a busted cannister filter pump). 

2)Have you used the 2213 alone on the tank without the Mag 2.5? How was the flow. I've got a 2215 on mine right now and the flow is way too strong. Screws up my 'scape and stresses my fish. Wondering if the 2213 will be slow enough. 

And a comment/suggestion:

You said that the Mag 2.5 is loud. Have you thought about running your co2 inline before the filter? I've been doing this for years and letting my cannister filters double as co2 reactors. Haven't had any problems and it does a great job of dissolving the co2. Been doing it on eheims for at least 5 years.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

KenRC51 said:


> How many bubbles a sec are you running with the GLA atomizer diffuser and for how many hours?


Right now my regulator is temporary so I don't have a bubble counter. I have it adjusted so the drop checker is green, 7hrs a day.



jmhart said:


> 1)You're running a 2213 as your filter and separately you're running a Mag 2.5 for your co2 reactor? Do I understand that correctly?From your specs sounded like maybe the 2213 was busted and you were using a Mag 2.5 to push water through it (using the eheim as just a cannister with no eheim pump...which would be a really ingenius solution to a busted cannister filter pump).
> 
> 2)Have you used the 2213 alone on the tank without the Mag 2.5? How was the flow. I've got a 2215 on mine right now and the flow is way too strong. Screws up my 'scape and stresses my fish. Wondering if the 2213 will be slow enough.
> 
> ...


1. I don't have a co2 reactor but an atomizer in the tank. The reactor is where I inject air so that I don't gas my fish. Also my eheim 2213 does work but the flow was too weak which is why I have the mag drive hooked up. The flow was non existant. 

2. If I was you I would continue to use the 2215 and just turn down the flow. The 2213 is waaaaay too weak.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

karatekid14 said:


> Right now my regulator is temporary so I don't have a bubble counter. I have it adjusted so the drop checker is green, 7hrs a day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I misspoke, I have a 2217...thinking of going down toa 2213 or 2215. Leaning towards the 2215 at the moment.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

How is the 2213 flow too weak? Is your filter not running good? I just ask because i have a brand new one going on my 12g Long and it is really good, so much flow that i have to turn it down a bit.

I love those Ember Tetras, I'm deciding between 15 of those, or like 25 Chili Rasboras for my 12g Long once it is cycled.


----------



## BioHouse (Jan 30, 2010)

jmhart said:


> I misspoke, I have a 2217...thinking of going down toa 2213 or 2215. Leaning towards the 2215 at the moment.


just to give you my opinion, go with 2213. i have both 2213 and 2215 (one for 60f, one for 60p) 2213 is perfect for 60p. 2215 full flow will cause all of the fish to stay on one side and also mess up the substrate if you don't have full carpet.


other than that. I'M SO JEALOUS OF YOUR GLOSSO GROWTH! TELL ME YOUR SECRET!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

FILTER WOES: 
I did these tests 10 min ago. I cleaned my filter Saturday. The head height on the pumps is about 30 in.

Eheim 2213: 66 gph
Mag drive (250gph): 72 gph

I am astounded. The mag drive should be at 180 gph once you factor in my specs. I want the flow to be stronger! I still get surface film and I want my plants to wave. What should I do guys?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

1/27/13
I haven't updated in a while because I was busy during the holidays, and then I had finals. The tank is doing much better now, I built a custom regulator and tweaked my EI doses. I had trouble with stag horn and treated it with H2O2. It killed my algae and 8 of my fish. In a few weeks I will buy 13 more embers and 3 otos. 

I would like a recommendation on my problem with the mag drive (see post above) and co2 diffuser problems. Neither of my atomic diffusers work anymore so I have been using a cheap diffuser. I would like to set up a cerges reactor, but since my flow is at 66 gph I don't want to reduce it at all. I also found this (Jaqno co2 reactor) reactor I could buy, but I don't know if it is any good. Any co2/pump increase recommendations would be great.

FTS













































Co2 Regulator









Jaqno co2 reactor instead of cerges? Would it reduce flow?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I really could use some help with the co2/mag drive if any one has ideas.


----------



## Jsquared (Jan 14, 2013)

I am in love with your entire setup from the tank to the holes in your cabinet for the eheims tubes and light stand.

You need 36 psi for the atomic diffusers to work. Also I don't think that airline tubing will hold up for that psi and will balloon. You may want to get some PU tubing. It will be tough to put on but just heat it up with a blow dryer or heat gun if you have it.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am using real co2 tubing not the airline. The airline was just for a test and when I was taking pics. My regulator was set at 40 psi and no bubbles would come out of either atomic diffuser. When I hooked it up to a cheap diffuser, the bubbles came out fine.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

2/10/13
In the last week the tank has taken a turn for the worst. Literally over night this brown thread algae popped up. The growth of it is insane, everyday it almost doubles in the amount. Any suggestions on how to get rid of it would be greatly appreciated.

Algae ridden FTS, I removed more than half yesterday and this is the result of my hard work  









I think that maybe I have been dosing too much iron, but I'm not sure.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Great looking tank.

Do you have a write up on the DIY stand? 

Where did you get your rocks?

Thanks.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

It looks like diatoms to me...could you get a closer shot?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I thought it was diatoms too, but it isn't newly setup. Any ideas on an ID?


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Definitely diatoms... They can come on even in mature tanks...just gonna have let the run their course...you can get an air line tube and keep the sucked off some what so that they don't choke out your plants


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> Great looking tank.
> 
> Do you have a write up on the DIY stand?
> 
> ...


Yes I do have a thread on my stand and light retrofit, but I need to fix some broken images. Once I do I'll give you the link to it. The rocks are seiryu stone, and I got them at Aqua Forest Aquarium. They have a large online store you could order through.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's the fixed link to my write up on the stand and light 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=153845&highlight=


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

karatekid14 said:


> Here's the fixed link to my write up on the stand and light
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=153845&highlight=


Thanks for the link!


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Updates ? 
Hope algae is gone. 
The moment I saw your tank Ammania sp. Bonsai came to my mind. just a suggestion. Some 6-8 stems of it would look great in your tank.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

sumer said:


> Updates ?
> Hope algae is gone.
> The moment I saw your tank Ammania sp. Bonsai came to my mind. just a suggestion. Some 6-8 stems of it would look great in your tank.


uhg no! I just did the H2O2 treatment Sunday and the diatoms are dying. Every week for the last 6 I have siphoned all the algae out and each weekend it is ALL back. The algae has also killed almost all of the glosso, but the rotala is looking awesome. Hopefully it will bounce back this time. I can post a picture tomorrow. My other problem is co2 diffusion, the atomic diffusers just haven't worked and I don't want to use a reactor because of flow issues. This tank has turned into a headache, I wish I had a little mini m with overkill equipment instead.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

The main problem in your tank seems to be less amount of plants and a bit low light. Why dont you go and buy some cheap Elodea and just let them float in your tank. And try to increase the light coz Diatom blooms in low light. This could've happened in a Mini m also. Dont feel bad about it. Algae happens.
Today I did my last water change that I was doing since last 6 days. Spirogyra (which is way worse than diatom) took over my tank when I went on springbreak. But all it took is 6 days. Continuous Excel spot treatment + high C02 worked.

Try to put the diffuser right below your outflow. That helps. Dont know what filter are you using but in my 60-P, even after using 2217, I had to put a small powerhead.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

3/29/13 Mini Update

The tank is high light, 2x 24w T5 about 13 in from the substrate. The atomic diffusers haven't worked at all for me, even pushing close to 50 psi. I tried two and neither worked, only a few bubbles would come out. I checked my regulator for leaks twice and it is all good. So right now I am using a cheap glass diffuser.

I have a 2213, which believe me I know is under powered. I did a gph test and it was 66 gph. I bought a mag drive 2.5 (250 gph) and tried running that inline with the filter off and the gph was.... 76 gph. I'm not sure how this is possible, it should have been at least > 180 gph. So now I am running a powerhead in the tank.

I would buy a 2217, but my cabinet is so low it wouldn't fit, and a 2215 would barely fit but with tubes it probably wouldn't. 

This is why I am not using a reactor to solve my co2 problems. People say cerges reactors only slow your filter a tiny bit, but because my flow is so dismal I can't afford to lose any.

I think I will try your idea of floating plants to take up excess nutrients. I don't want to dose excel because the one two punch method advises not to dose excel since the algae may become tolerant.

Here are the photos









Still some dying algae left, I'll remove it tomorrow.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry for your glosso. What would be the next carpet plant ? Have you think of using some stem plant as carpet like stauro or hygro var !!
In making an iwagumi with no or very less stem plants, flow plays an important role. Plant load in comparison to the water load in your tank is very less. 
Where did you buy your atomic diffuser from ? The atomic diffuser I have works fine at 40 psi for me. Although it's from we bay 

Keep us updated. I hope your tank will start flourishing again  All the best !


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I think that algae is possibly a filamentous diatom called Synedra. Worse than the regular diatoms for sure. Worst I have seen in comparison to other algaes as bad as BBA and thread/string algae. 

If you look that up in conjunction with planted tanks you will see many with a similar problem. It is very aggressive and grows back faster than you can remove it, it seems. 

It could also be another brown algae called rhizo. I am not sure how you determine if they are different. 

Does this one grow in a large strand if left to grow? And get tangled in bunches and have a slimy feel? When H2O2 touches it, does it turn green? Then white as it dies? 
Does it beak apart when you try and squish it with your fingers? 

I had the same problem and narrowed it down to a few suspects; high light, too much phosphate in water and possibly newly established filter system. 

Try floating plants, lower light, more CO2, and try a phos zorb or phos guard in the filter. Also try switching to RO water, as I suspect tap might also be feeding it.

Unfortunately I decided to start over with a clean slate. And got rid of any contaminated equipment because it can spread to other tanks easily and infect them. 

I suspect it was introduced to my tank from some plants I purchased somewhere. Where it found conditions to thrive in.

I also suspect I might have gotten a bad bag or batch of Aquasoil Amazonia as it just didn't ever look/feel/smell right. Leading to the algae feeding from the substrate.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> Does this one grow in a large strand if left to grow? And get tangled in bunches and have a slimy feel? When H2O2 touches it, does it turn green? Then white as it dies?
> Does it beak apart when you try and squish it with your fingers?


Thank you so much, I think it is Synedra! It turned bright green after h2o2 then white, and breaks apart easily. It forms huge strands if left alone and grows very fast. 

I asked some questions about PhosGuard as I had heard that it removes silicates from the water, which is a leading cause of diatoms. I didn't buy any because I thought that I needed the phosphates. I checked the utilities website and my water has 17 ppm of silicates when < .02 ppm is recommended for aquariums. When I found that out I started looking at RO/DI units but it turns out they can't remove silicates easily. I think I will buys some PhosGuard and see if it helps and also get some RO water from the store and get some floaters.

I have high Co2 about 30 ppm but high light as I found the diatoms do better in low light because they can out compete the plants easily.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Update 4/21/13

I tore the tank down yesterday. I have been cleaning the tank 2 hours every saturday for months trying to get rid of the Synedra, and I'm tired of this scape. I will set the tank up again once I get new stuff such as a bigger filter, soil, sand, co2 reactor, plants driftwood. My main question is, how do I clean the empty ADA tank? The substrate and algae has stained the silicone.

here is the last FTS. That green thing is a DIY phosguard reactor I made. It has brought the phosphates down to 0.1 ppm vs 0.3 ppm


















I needed a temporary tank for my fish so I scaped it. I put the clean plants in it for the fish to hide in, but I'm not expecting this to turn into anything.


















How should I clean the empty ADA tank? The substrate and algae has stained the silicone. I heard that I should use a diluted bleach solution, and then vinegar to counter-act the bleach and remove hard water stains.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

You heard right. Do it and it will go.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Tomorrow I'm going to seattle and I would like to get some nice wood for my tank. What stores are the best?


----------

